# fountain pens in coolibah burl



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This weekend I made a couple of fountain pens with more of the coolibah burl I got from eBay a while back.

The kits are from PSI -- Tycoon and Olympian.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

That's some pretty stuff! I'd never heard of that wood before this.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr Mac said:


> That's some pretty stuff! I'd never heard of that wood before this.


I'd heard of it -- but only in the song Waltzing Matilda ("Once a jolly swagman camped by a billabong, under the shade of a coolibah tree" ... you'll have to google for a translation :laughing.

I'd never seen any till this piece showed up on eBay and I couldn't resist


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome! You really did justice to those blanks.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. I get Coolibah Burl from Ryan at Wood Turningz.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought this from eBay seller "steves_woodshed".

It was a chunk 5 1/2" x 4 3/4" x 2 7/8" -- I took a slice off one end which made 3 pen blanks.

Haven't decided yet if I want to make a small bowl with the remainder or slice the whole thing up for pens -- but I'm leaning towards pens, since so much of the beautiful figure ends up on the shop floor when I make bowls.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Did u make these to sell or just gift?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Did u make these to sell or just gift?


I cut 3 blanks off the block of burl -- the first one I made (a Tycoon rollerball) is a gift for my brother-in-law.

The other 2 (pictured in this thread) I intended to sell ... but when I hold the Olympian it's hard to think I'll let go of it ... like I need yet another pen ... :huh:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I cut 3 blanks off the block of burl -- the first one I made (a Tycoon rollerball) is a gift for my brother-in-law.
> 
> The other 2 (pictured in this thread) I intended to sell ... but when I hold the Olympian it's hard to think I'll let go of it ... like I need yet another pen ... :huh:


Lol,, I'm just beginning my pen turning hobby, do u mind if I ask what price range you would list these pens??


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Lol,, I'm just beginning my pen turning hobby, do u mind if I ask what price range you would list these pens??


I don't mind at all -- but I've no idea!

Until now, the only pens I've sold have been Slimlines (between $18 and $25 depending on material and finish), and a couple of Sierra/Mesa/WallSt (I think I asked $35 for those, in acrylic acetate).

Anyone with a suggestion feel free to leap in ... :yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Price is a very suggestive thing. 

Kit type (not all or created equal)
Blank type
Quality of work
location of sale can all make a difference.

My Triton pens sell between $100 and $160 depending on the location of the sale.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree, all those factors go into determining the price.

IMO, the Triton kit appears to be a couple of notches above the Olympian, which in turn is a higher level than the Tycoon.

This coolibah burl, on the other hand, is the second nicest wood I've ever turned into a pen. (The #1 position is a piece of Honduras rosewood burl riddled with eyes and a delicious splash of creamy sapwood.)


----------



## eepersan (Jan 5, 2012)

I sell several of my pens anywhere from $20 - 50 from slimline to navigators and the magnetic graduate and vertex from psi have been popular. 

Mostly though I sell to people at work and have not started any online or craft show sales. Id like to but made to order with kit and wood type has been popular and seems to be worth more to the people buying when they can choose both the blank and the kit.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

My slim line with a captive ring sold for $175. It is posted here somewhere. Aww I'll post it here so you can see









This is the one that ended up in Sweden. 

My average pen goes for about $35

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> My slim line with a captive ring sold for $175. It is posted here somewhere. Aww I'll post it here so you can see
> 
> View attachment 46504
> 
> ...


WOW, Im new to pen turning and was always wondering about the market for them, and really amazed at what people are willing to pay for certain pens... Im starting to wonder if there are people out there making a living just turning custom pens...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> WOW, Im new to pen turning and was always wondering about the market for them, and really amazed at what people are willing to pay for certain pens... Im starting to wonder if there are people out there making a living just turning custom pens...



Well support your income maybe. However to make a living at it would require being single, no bills at all and a small appetite.:laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

DaveTTC said:


> My slim line with a captive ring sold for $175. It is posted here somewhere. Aww I'll post it here so you can see
> 
> View attachment 46504
> 
> ...


Man that is some pen. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Well support your income maybe. However to make a living at it would require being single, no bills at all and a small appetite.:laughing:


Lol that may be true


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> WOW, Im new to pen turning and was always wondering about the market for them, and really amazed at what people are willing to pay for certain pens... Im starting to wonder if there are people out there making a living just turning custom pens...


I tried having a shop, I had the wrong location. I believe with the right location you could make a living from turning pens

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

You guys sell your stuff on etsy?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> You guys sell your stuff on etsy?


Never heard of it till now. Thx for the heads up, might give it a try.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Never heard of it till now. Thx for the heads up, might give it a try.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Really???? Etsy.com is mostly handmade stuff, were do u sell your stuff?

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Man that is some pen. :thumbsup:


Thx 

I hope to learn and do much more.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

